# Looking for socks? Help?



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I have plain wool socks and they were soaked last year the one time I used them. I need a few pairs so the cheaper the better. Smartwool and Underarmor seem to be popular. Whats your preference/suggestion?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My Smartwool PHD are the fucking bomb. If you have problems with sweaty feet try using some spray on antiperspirant on your feet. Haven't tried it but have heard stories of success with it.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Icebreakers are great , made of merino wool.Got em for Christmas and never bought any other type. As far as cheap I found a few pairs at marshals/tj max last year.


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been using Burtons socks. I got a pair free when i bought my snowboard. I don't have any complaints.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Smartwool. I even just use the regular ones and they work great. I'm sure the snow specific ones would be even better.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I got my first pair of shred specific socks at Big 5. They're a nice poly/wool blend. Paid like $15 for 'em. Now, my favorite pair of shred socks I got for free with my boots. I don't know the brand other than NWS (Northwest Snowboards). They're socks made either for or by a local shop. I have no idea what they are made out of, but they are thin, warm and super waterproof. I highly suggest getting your shred specific socks at your local shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

I ride a couple different socks Burton, Volcom, and smartwool. But brand does not matter, because all you are looking for are wool sweat/ snow wicking socks. Btw if you want crazy patterns, look at the Burton "party" socks, i have a pair that are pirate themed, one sock is a peg leg, and the other is a golden buckle shoe.
Buy whatever is most comfortable and warm, since you will be wearing them 5 hours a day


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had socks from Thorlo, Wigwam, Helly, Burton, etc... over the years and they've been fine. I picked up a couple pairs of Smartwools on deep discount this year, and holy shit they live up to the hype. They really do seem to do a better job of wicking.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a bunch of dakine socks and have no complaints. They don't bunch up, and my feet are always dry at the end of the day.


----------



## shoe757 (Dec 6, 2010)

Spray on deodorant works amazing to keep your feet from sweating. I work in the heat all day and wear my boots all day with 600 grams of thinsulate. My feet sweat like crazy. I started buying Sure spray deodorant and my feet barely sweat. And I usually wear thermal wool socks with just tight cheap ones over top to keep them compressed to my feet.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok so it seems like most people prefer Smartwool Snowboard Socks. Any suggestions on where to get them at the best price so I can get as many pairs as I can?

Thanks!


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

CrossStealth said:


> Ok so it seems like most people prefer Smartwool Snowboard Socks. Any suggestions on where to get them at the best price so I can get as many pairs as I can?
> 
> Thanks!


Smartwool is the best, I get mine from REI. They usually go on sale on the outlet.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I brought some dakine socks a few years ago but they didnt fit around my calf muscles (way too tight), so i now use bonds socks from kmart. They have padded feet and a loose cuff and are warm enough for our conditions out here, plus they dont cost $40 a pair (NZD).


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ski socks got it going on since 1835.


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

Nose Press said:


> I ride a couple different socks Burton, Volcom, and smartwool. But brand does not matter, because all you are looking for are wool sweat/ snow wicking socks. Btw if you want crazy patterns, look at the Burton "party" socks, i have a pair that are pirate themed, one sock is a peg leg, and the other is a golden buckle shoe.
> Buy whatever is most comfortable and warm, since you will be wearing them 5 hours a day


How are the volcom socks?? I used a regular pair of smart wool not the snowboarding smart wool and they kinda went down toward my toe causing some uncomfort. The top of my toe Is hurting now


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Didn't even bother to read the thread.

But *SMARTWOOL.* Or anything with a good percentage of Merino Wool.


edit: someone asked where to get them. Any retail store is gonne be the same price. Although Dicks has buy one get one free quite often and that's a killer deal considering they're $16-$20 a pair.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Triple8Sol said:


> I've had socks from Thorlo, Wigwam, Helly, Burton, etc... over the years and they've been fine. I picked up a couple pairs of Smartwools on deep discount this year, and holy shit they live up to the hype. They really do seem to do a better job of wicking.


Im live in WA. Im looking at Smartwool and cant decide between medium or light. Whats yours or anyone elses opinion in WA climate?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I prefer light socks myself.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> I prefer light socks myself.


Same. My feet tend to get very hot, unless it is -20c. I have burton, analog, and smart wool ... my favorite are the analog because they are lightest.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

PhD Smartwool

/thread


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

I had 1 pair of Smartwool socks, that I cant reemember if they were light or ultra light. Also didnt know if they were snowboarding or ski socks :dunno:
I did need more pairs of snowboarding socks and decided to stick with Smartwool, since everyone on here are saying Smartwool (handsdown):bowdown:

I did buy 2 styles of Smartwool PHD socks. 1 pair was light and the other was ultra light. I didnt know what I liked, since I never tried them on at the store. I ordered them online and the returns from EVO.com are not that bad for something like this. Wish they had mediums in stock at the time. Wouldve liked to try them on as well with my boots.

The light socks have a good feel and also like the cushion where it needs it. They are warm and I wear them all over the house. I decided to return the ultra light, because there were no cushion and I might as well wear tube socks instead. Plus the price for the ultra light socks didnt feel like they were better than tube socks. :icon_scratch:

Now that I tried snowboarding socks, I realized the old pair of Smartwool socks are ski socks :blink:

Thanks and hope everyone is happy with their sock purchase, whether it was Smartwool or another brand


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

am i missing out on something ground breaking here?  I wear black socks i bought at Zellers (Rest In Peace)....

is there a big difference from reg socks with these other ones?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Thorlo are pretty good and durable


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I rock Smartwool PhDs and really like them. I've had some Burtons in the past and they would always get holes in the heel. I've had it happen with the Smartwools as well, but not as often and with much more abuse (over 100 days of riding only washing every 2/3 days out or so.) I found the ultralights to be too light, and the medium weight to be too thick and cause odd pressure points. The smartwool PhD lights are the way to go.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Stance socks are merino wool and keep my feet warmer than smart wool socks. I have and wear both but steer towards the stance socks on colder days. The Uncommon Thread - Stance Socks


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

bostonboarder said:


> Icebreakers are great , made of merino wool.Got em for Christmas and never bought any other type. As far as cheap I found a few pairs at marshals/tj max last year.


+1 on ice breakers.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I prefer Darn Tough over Smart Wool. IF I can't find DT's (and too lazy to order on line), then Smart Wool PhD.

though, I would like to try CEP socks next year.
Compression Ski Socks | CEP Compression :: The Intelligent Sportswear


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Banjo said:


> am i missing out on something ground breaking here? I wear black socks i bought at Zellers (Rest In Peace)....
> 
> is there a big difference from reg socks with these other ones?


Its mainly preference. My buddy stix with walm*rt thick socks, and he is fine with them. My feet sweat, so I prefer something that keeps my feet dry. And these socks do the trick for me. 



Argo said:


> Stance socks are merino wool and keep my feet warmer than smart wool socks. I have and wear both but steer towards the stance socks on colder days. The Uncommon Thread - Stance Socks


What kind of Stance Socks do you wear? I was looking at them as well


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We got a bunch of free gear from them and now have like 2-3 of every pair since we have bought a bunch too. My son and I just share them, thats why we have so many. My wofe loves the womens styles too. I like the acrylics for daily winter socks and the merino for snowboarding. I dont remember the style of the thicker ones but the have never let my feet down. I have used them down to -25F.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I just wear my adidas soccer socks. They're thin and breathable, plus I can roll them over the top of my boot and laces so they'll never fall down and bunch up in my boot. My feet are always comfortable, never sweating or cold, used them from -10 to 50F, I might want a nice wool sock if it's REALLY cold.


----------



## NightRider2613 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nose Press said:


> I ride a couple different socks Burton, Volcom, and smartwool. But brand does not matter, because all you are looking for are wool sweat/ snow wicking socks. Btw if you want crazy patterns, look at the Burton "party" socks, i have a pair that are pirate themed, one sock is a peg leg, and the other is a golden buckle shoe.
> Buy whatever is most comfortable and warm, since you will be wearing them 5 hours a day


Seconded on the Burton Party socks. I have five or six pair and they keep my feet dry as the desert, are comfortable, and never bunch up. Plus, they do have some seriously awesome designs.


----------

